# Pathetic flow rates



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Just looked at the gauges. Its almost depressing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually, believe it or not, most streams have a lot more water (and fish) in them than typical for this time of year. If you doubt it analyze the flow data a little more, you'll be surprised. More importantly take a walk on the streams, you might be surprised what you find.

C510I


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll be out this weekend no matter what. Being back in college doesn't really give me much choice on when to go. Thanks Carl, I'll stay optimistic.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

brodg said:


> I'll be out this weekend no matter what. Being back in college doesn't really give me much choice on when to go. Thanks Carl, I'll stay optimistic.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just because the flow rates r down, dont mean the fish wont bite..... Go with lighter and smaller baits and see what nature will bring ya.


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Was skunked my first two trips this fall but ignored the low flow chart on the Rock and went anyway after work on Tuesday. Was not expecting much. Practiced with fly rod for a bit then switched to spinning rod with spawn sacks. Had one break me off so I stuck around. Switched to metal (little cleo) and nailed a nice 25" male on the third cast. Beautiful color - fresh. Thanks to the fellow who helped me land it and took a picture. Had a skipper on a short time after but did not land that. Went back to fly rod until near dark with no other hits. Need some more rain.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> Just because the flow rates r down, dont mean the fish wont bite..... Go with lighter and smaller baits and see what nature will bring ya.


+ 100 right on 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

This has been an awesome fall for steelhead fishing. We have been getting into more than a few fish each time we get out. Try and get out with someone who has done well this year.

Goodluck


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I know that the fish are in. Only been out once and couldn't find em that day. Just looked at the radar and it made me happy. Thanks for the encouragement guys!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

RockyRiverRay said:


> This has been an awesome fall for steelhead fishing. We have been getting into more than a few fish each time we get out. Try and get out with someone who has done well this year.
> 
> Goodluck


I'll be out early Saturday, anyone wants to join me send a PM. I'll bring either fly gear or spin gear. Also have cured eggs from last year to share. Don't have much experience in the fall, or spinning for chrome.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

No flow no problem









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Try the Grand, there are plenty of fish biting...If we get rain that will blow it out for who knows how long. The river has already come up repeatedly this fall, so there are alot of fish already there. There are tons of fish along the shoreline in the lake as well, unfortunately the lake is going to be ruined after the wind the next few days. The Grand has been great this week in terms of flow, I agree with Rocky River Ray, so far this has been a great fall.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Flow rates are not typically perfect for very long. That emerald green water that steelheaders seek is there for a short period of time. Then the water goes to gin clear. Learning how to adapt to the different conditions will help you have more productive days.

Its the age ole battle between the angler and the river. They are either blown out, gin clear, or prime fishing on the days you have to work...haha!

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> Flow rates are not typically perfect for very long. That emerald green water that steelheaders seek is there for a short period of time. Then the water goes to gin clear. Learning how to adapt to the different conditions will help you have more productive days.
> 
> Its the age ole battle between the angler and the river. They are either blown out, gin clear, or prime fishing on the days you have to work...haha!
> 
> -KSU


Hit the nail on the head Ben!
I haven't quite figured out the gin clear yet. I'll get there!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sometimes even I get lazy, sticking to what I have tied on. When it gets tough out there, you have to pull yourself out of the comfort zone. Changing up presentation. Going smaller in clear water or bigger in the dirty water. After about 10 good drifts if nothing, switch.....and then again 10 drifts, switch..... Once you are confident you have presented the patterns to the best of your ability, switching size and color....Its then time to trek to a new spot.

Putting the boots to the pavement per say can truly salvage a day of no fish and put a few on the shore. 

Don't be afraid to try that fly, bead, or light leader you have been carrying around for a year. It doesn't do you any good in the box if you don't try it. But like I said, at times I also find myself streamside as a zombie casting aimlesly and not switching. Being willing to recognize this, and eventually switch it up a bit can be the trick at times.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> Sometimes even I get lazy, sticking to what I have tied on. When it gets tough out there, you have to pull yourself out of the comfort zone. Changing up presentation. Going smaller in clear water or bigger in the dirty water. After about 10 good drifts if nothing, switch.....and then again 10 drifts, switch..... Once you are confident you have presented the patterns to the best of your ability, switching size and color....Its then time to trek to a new spot.
> 
> Putting the boots to the pavement per say can truly salvage a day of no fish and put a few on the shore.
> 
> Don't be afraid to try that fly, bead, or light leader you have been carrying around for a year. It doesn't do you any good in the box if you don't try it. But like I said, at times I also find myself streamside as a zombie casting aimlesly and not switching. Being willing to recognize this, and eventually switch it up a bit can be the trick at times.



lol... X1,000,000...


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep in mind brodg, when you show up to a gin clear river and can see no fish this time of year , just cuz you cant see um doesnt mean they aint there. the smaller fish and chrome fish are nearly invisible even in the clear water. Take the fly rod, and leave the eggs at home when the water is clear use tiny natural colored single eggs, or better yet natural colored nymphs. Fish the usual haunts winter and spring fish are in predictable places but early fall fish can be in riffles, chutes, pockets, deep tail outs and even frog water. I fish it all as I move up the river, Leaving no stone unturned.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

No stone unturned? Since when do you become sophisticated.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> No stone unturned? Since when do you become sophisticated.


Come on Phil, do you really want to have to worry everytime you go to the river, are my waders gonna leak? Is my centerpin reel on tight? Have my eggs been botched? Is my Husky still tied to that tree? DONT MESS W/ THE STEELHEAD MAFIA!!!!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Pathetic Flow Rates.......Be careful what you wish for. Grand should be about 6 or 7 thousand by tonight. Is that better than catching fish? Or maybe it's more fun to fish in the little puddles, or creeks where the water is "green" and you are counting the fish you can see in the "holes"......


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineous said:


> ....... 6 or 7 thousand by tonight. Is that better than catching fish?


Seriously? Was the flow 6-7K the day this thread was started? 

Be nice guys


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


LOL, thanks for breaking the tension Phil! You're alright!

Also Steelheadbob, feel free to lock this thread if it becomes an insult thread.

Thanks,
brodg


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Phineous said:


> Pathetic Flow Rates.......Be careful what you wish for. Grand should be about 6 or 7 thousand by tonight. Is that better than catching fish? Or maybe it's more fun to fish in the little puddles, or creeks where the water is "green" and you are counting the fish you can see in the "holes"......


really dude?????? Seirously ????? Brian aka Brodg is a friend of mine.. We fished together a few times and hes a cool dude..I don't know why this site has people that always think their gonna "school" others or knock their opinions or say their whining... I understand giving your opinion but to talk crap about a guy who has not done any thing wrong to warrant such a response is just plain grade school!!!! C'mon MAN!!!!!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Not trying to insult you Brodg, you know we are cool. I was just baffled by the post, I guess I didn't understand what kind of numbers you were looking for in early October...The fact that the Grand was not at 6 or 7 thousand that day was kind of my point. Sorry, guess I am just cranky that I can't fish that river for a couple weeks, or maybe more...not looking for trouble.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. blow some cash and go fish there are plenty of fish around just not fishable in this state!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

there is fish around and some of the rivers are just shaping up...I'm feeling a good day coming tomorrow....IF the rain holds off

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineous said:


> Not trying to insult you Brodg, you know we are cool.


Yea, we're still cool. Let me take a moment to explain the meaning behind my post.

Lets also turn this into a hypothetical situation where we're not all online. Picture yourself in a tackle shop, on that particular day flows were the lower 100s. Brodg ....aka.... me walks in to the tackle shop and the guys behind the counter say "how's the fishin going?". My answer would be, "wish there were more flow."

Does my statement seem as puzzling now?

I think 90% of people in that tackle shop would probably have agreed with me. I suspect that most of you would agree that the preferred flow is higher than the lower 100s.

Perhaps my use of the word pathetic in the thread title was a bit dramatic, but I never said that fish couldn't be caught at 100cfs.


----------

